# In Tokyo this week



## Simo10 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a 29 years old Italian expat living in Hong Kong for a few months. I will be traveling on business to Tokyo this week (Tue, July 16th though Saturday, 20th. I'll be working during the day, but if somebody is free at night and wants to hang out and grab a drink please let me know!

Simone


----------

